# New A6 owner



## VW Group Fan (Nov 18, 2007)

I just traded in my 2004 VW Touareg in for a well-appointed A6. What a great car- sports sedan drive with a luxurious interior. It does not scream. "look at my expensive car ove here!"- it is subtle. Needless to say, I have gotten many glances as a drive!
My Audi dealership was great, too. A wonderfull buying experience all around!


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

congrats! post some pics


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New A6 owner (VW Group Fan)*

another TReg to A6 owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
welcome, and lets see the pics!


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: New A6 owner (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_another TReg to A6 owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes, I'm noticing this now that I came here to learn about the A6. I'm currently selling my 06 Touareg and the A6 is on my short list. I wanted a car from the get go, and only bought the T-reg to fill the "shoes" that rightfully belongs to two vehicles.
I have VagCom for my A4 and the T-reg . . . what kind of VagCom tricks can I do with an 06 A6?
How good is the nav? Is it worth the extra $$$ ?
In case anyone is interested, the other cars on the short list are the TL and the E320 (but only the Diesel).












_Modified by Glenn in Den at 11:35 AM 1-15-2008_


----------

